# Strommessung an Schrittmotor um Belastung festzustellen (sinnvoll Ja/Nein)



## oliver.tonn (3 Juli 2018)

Hallo,
wir haben hier das Problem, dass ein Schrittmotor (Oriental Motor PK523PA-T10, an einem CRD-Controller) unter bestimmten Bedingungen anscheinend ziemlich heiß wird. Nun soll ermittelt werden welches Drehmoment vom Motor gefordert wird und auch die Stromaufnahme ermittelt werden. Nun frage ich mich, ob das Vorhaben bezüglich dem Messen der Stromaufnahme bei einem Schrittmotor überhaupt Sinn macht? Ändert sich bei diesem bei unterschiedlicher Last überhaupt die Stromaufnahme spürbar? Und wenn es Sinn macht, wie misst man am Besten? Einfach ein Amperemeter einschleifen bringt ja nichts, weil der Strom ja gepulst ist und irgendein Mittelwert angezeigt wird, wenn überhaupt. Laut Doku wäre der Nennstrom 350mA/Phase. Ich würde jetzt versuchen einen Widerstand in eine Phase einzuschleifen, der deutlich kleiner als der Widerstand einer Spule ist und dann das ganze mit dem Oszi aufzeichnen und umrechnen. Findet Ihr das eine gute Idee oder wie würdet Ihr das machen. Bezüglich des Widerstandes, kann ich mit einem Multimeter mit 9V Versorgung einfach den Widerstand messen oder raucht mir der Motor da ab?


----------



## LargoD (3 Juli 2018)

Moderne Controller regeln den Strom häufig über getaktete Endstufen, dann ist die Stromaufnahme auch mit Stommessung per Oszi schwierig zu bestimmen.
Ich würde die Leistungsaufnahme der Endstufe messen. Bei einer getakteten Endstufe ist das ein gutes Maß für die elektrische Leistung zum Motor.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 Juli 2018)

Hallo Erich,


LargoD schrieb:


> Ich würde die Leistungsaufnahme der Endstufe messen. Bei einer getakteten Endstufe ist das ein gutes Maß für die elektrische Leistung zum Motor.


Blöd nachgefragt. Also der Strombedarf auf der Versorgungsleitung des Controllers?

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## LargoD (4 Juli 2018)

Ja
Gruß
Erich


----------



## gravieren (7 Juli 2018)

Grundsatzfrage:


- Schrittmotor OHNE Stellungsrückmeldung   !
- Keine Veränderung der Einstellungen der REgelungskarte/Leistungsteil


Steigt der Phasestrom des Schrittmotors mit zunehmender Belastung ?
( "Drehmomenterhöhung" Aufgrund einer z.b. strengerwerdenden Mechanik)

Ich denke "Nein"   .

Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler ?

Oft wird der Phasenstrom im Stillstand reduziert  !


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 Juli 2018)

Hallo Karl,
der Schrittmotor hat keine Rückmeldung und die Einstellungen werden auch nicht verändert.
Die Stromaufnahme des Controllers steigt bei Belastung des Motors.


----------



## gravieren (7 Juli 2018)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Die Stromaufnahme des Controllers steigt bei Belastung des Motors.



Je höher die Drehzahl, desto höher der Strom  (Grobgesagt)

Soll der Motor sich nicht mehr Drehen, so wird im Stillstand der Phasenstrom reduziert ?

Wird das Drehmoment zu gross, gehen "Schritte" verloren.




Grundsatzfrage :
Motor soll 60 Impulse pro Minute machen.

- Leerlauf des Motors
- Maximale Belastung des Motors (Ohne dass Impulse verlren gehen)

Der Phasenstrom bleibt identisch  !  ?


----------



## Chräshe (7 Juli 2018)

Wieviel kW hat dein Schrittmotor nochmal?


----------



## gravieren (8 Juli 2018)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Wieviel kW hat dein Schrittmotor nochmal?



Denke  0,35 Ampere * (48 Volt ? )   -->   16,8 VA   -->   0,0168 KVA   -->  0,017 kW    ?


----------



## oliver.tonn (8 Juli 2018)

gravieren schrieb:


> Denke  0,35 Ampere * (48 Volt ? )   -->   16,8 VA   -->   0,0168 KVA   -->  0,017 kW    ?


Das würde für einen "normalen" Motor vielleicht im Ansatz stimmen, aber nicht für einen Schrittmotor. Bei einem Schrittmotor ist zwar auch eine Spannung angegeben, aber mit dieser darf/wird dieser nur ganz kurz betrieben (werden). Ein Schrittmotor ist ja ein induktiver Verbraucher, d.h. im Einschaltmoment hat dieser einen hohen Widerstand der dann kleiner wird. Damit sich trotz dieses Umstandes möglichst schnell etwas bei dem Motor tut wird bei jeder aktiven Spule für einen kurzen Moment der Strom mit der angegebenen Spannung durch die Spule geprügelt, sobald der Nennstrom fließt wird diese Spannung immer soweit reduziert, dass der Nennstrom nicht überschritten wird. Um die Leistung auszurechnen müsste man den Phasenwiderstand und den Nennstrom/Phase nehmen, soweit immer nur eine Phase zur Zeit aktiv ist.


----------



## Chräshe (8 Juli 2018)

Hallo Oliver,

  Was bedeutet „unter bestimmten Bedingungen anscheinend ziemlich heiß“?
  Im Stehen, oder nach aktiver Benutzung?
  Wie heiß wird der Motor in °C?
  Gibt es Fehlfunktionen, oder ist nur jemand die Temperatur aufgefallen?

  Schrittmotoren haben ihren besonderen Anwendungsbereich und spielen ihre Vorzüge bei sehr kleinen Leistungen aus. Wenn der Motor zu heiß wird, muss der Strom runter, oder die Temperatur besser abgeführt werden.

  Eine Stromreduzierung hat natürlich den Effekt, dass das Drehmoment auch reduziert wird. Dadurch kann es sein, dass der Motor sporadisch ins Rutschen kommt.  

  Eine Sinnvolle Stromreduzierung könnte eventuell im Stillstand erfolgen, wenn ein viel kleineres Haltemoment auch reichen würde.

  Den Strom zu messen und die erforderliche Last zu ermitteln, macht nach meiner Einschätzung in der Entwicklung Sinn, nicht jedoch als Anwender in der Automatisierungstechnik. Als Anwender sollte man das System immer recht großzügig auslegen. Der Preisunterschied von einem 4 Watt Motor zu einem mit 8 Watt, ist bei einfacher Anwendung nicht mal die Berechnung wert… 

  Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## oliver.tonn (9 Juli 2018)

Hallo Chräshe,


Chräshe schrieb:


> Was bedeutet „unter bestimmten Bedingungen anscheinend ziemlich heiß“?
> Im Stehen, oder nach aktiver Benutzung?


Vermutlich beim Drehen, genau sagen kann das keiner. Der Motor befindet sich in einem Gehäuse, das im Hochvakuum montiert ist. Der Motor und alles Andere in diesem Gehäuse wird über einen Wellschlauch versorgt. Es gibt (bisher) leider keine Thermoelemente im Gehäuse, warum auch immer.


Chräshe schrieb:


> Wie heiß wird der Motor in °C?
> Gibt es Fehlfunktionen, oder ist nur jemand die Temperatur aufgefallen?


Mangels TCs (s. oben) kann nur geschätzt werden, die direkt am Motor verlaufenden Kühlluftschläuche (Dienten nicht der Motorkühlung) sind geschmolzen und dies sollen sie wohl so erst zwischen 120°-140° tun.
Es wurden jetzt TCs montiert und es werden Tests gefahren (Auch mit reduziertem Strom), mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt. Ich hatte das Konstrukt hier auch schon auf dem Schreibtisch, aber da ich mein Büro nur sehr schlecht hochvakuumtauglich abgedichtet bekomme ;-) , habe ich das Gehäuse in eine Kühltasche gepackt, um die fehlende Kühlung/Wärmeabfuhr über das Gehäuse aufgrund des Vakuums zu simulieren. Bei diesen Tests ist der Motor, selbst bei blockiertem Rotor nie viel wärmer als 60°C geworden.


Chräshe schrieb:


> Den Strom zu messen und die erforderliche Last zu ermitteln, macht nach meiner Einschätzung in der Entwicklung Sinn, nicht jedoch als Anwender in der Automatisierungstechnik. Als Anwender sollte man das System immer recht großzügig auslegen. Der Preisunterschied von einem 4 Watt Motor zu einem mit 8 Watt, ist bei einfacher Anwendung nicht mal die Berechnung wert


Naja, im gewissen Rahmen bin ich beides, soweit Du nicht die Motorentwicklung meinst. Ich arbeite in der Forschung & Verwicklung im Bereich OLED-Anlagen und betreue softwareseitig die Versuchsanlagen hier im Haus, suche manchmal auch für bestimmte Aufgaben die passende Hardware, teste und integriere neue Hardware und noch einiges mehr.
Die Konstruktion mancher Komponenten erfolgt in Asien in unseren dortigen Vertretungen und wenn wir hier dann manchmal nachfragen warum etwas gerade so konstruiert wurde oder wir Verbesserungsvorschläge haben, erhalten wir oft als Antwort, "Das wird bei Firma XXX und YYY auch schon so eingesetzt" und es tut sich nichts.


----------



## Chräshe (9 Juli 2018)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Der Motor befindet sich in einem Gehäuse, das im Hochvakuum montiert ist.


Somit fällt ein Lüfter als zusätzliche Kühlung flach! 

In dem Fall bleibt dir nur die aktive Kühlung oder Ableitung über das Gehäuse...


----------



## weißnix_ (9 Juli 2018)

Bei Satelliten werden zu dem Zweck großflächige Radiatoren verbaut um über Wärmestrahlung etwas abzuführen.
Evtl kannst Du dem Motor ja in ein Alugehäuse formschlüssig einbauen, von dem Du dann die Wärme via Heatpipes nach draussen bringst.
wenn Du die Gehäusedurchdingung (verständlicherweise) vermeiden möchtest könnten die Heatpipes ja den Kontakt zu Außenfläche herstellen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (9 Juli 2018)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Somit fällt ein Lüfter als zusätzliche Kühlung flach!


Nicht ganz, um das Gehäuse ist zwar Vakuum, aber im Gehäuse herrscht Atmosphärendruck. In den Wellschlauch könnte man einen Kühlluftschlauch zum Motor legen. Was mich nur überrascht ist, dass ich bei meinem Test nicht mal ansatzweise auf die Temperatur gekommen bin. Klar, eine Kühltasche kann kein Vakuum ersetzen, aber die mögliche Wärmeabfuhr war ja dennoch deutlich geringer als im freien Raum und da hätte ich mit einer deutlich höheren Temperatur gerechnet.


----------



## Heinileini (9 Juli 2018)

StepperMotor und Temperatur, das erinnert mich an ein Problem, das ich mal hatte.
Allerdings war damals eine zu niedrige Temperatur der Grund dafür, dass die GleitLager so bombenfest die Achse hielten, dass nichts mehr ging.
Ist nicht vergleichbar … und habe jetzt gerade erst gelesen, dass der Motor nicht dem Vakuum ausgesetzt ist.

Aber was heisst denn jetzt ...​


oliver.tonn schrieb:


> ... die direkt am Motor verlaufenden Kühlluftschläuche (*dienten nicht der Motorkühlung*) sind geschmolzen und dies sollen sie wohl so erst zwischen 120°-140° tun ...


Was befinden sich denn noch für "heisse Teile" in dem Gehäuse, für die man eine Kühlung vorgesehen hatte? Gibt's da etwas, das den Stepper von aussen aufheizt und der Stepper gibt nur noch ein paar K dazu?

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## winnman (9 Juli 2018)

im Vakuum nach Betrieb die Wickungswiderstände messen und mit den kalten bzw. denen in der Kühltasche vergleichen.

Du weißt dann zwar noch immer nicht warum das Teil so heiß wird, kannst aber eventuell ausschließen das das vom Motor kommt.
Alternativ mehrere PT100 durch den Wellschlauch stecken und Temperatur am Schrittmotor und dann an möglichen Wärmequellen im Betrieb messen. (könnte ja auch ein defektes Lager, irgendwelche Reibungen, luftwirbelverluste, . . . sein


----------



## blue0cean (12 Juli 2018)

Frag mal beim Hersteller nach was als Betriebstemperatur angegeben ist, bei den meisten mir bekannten ist bis zu 60°C im Normalbetrieb ok was für uns Menschen gefühlt sehr heiß ist. 
Du kannst mal darüber nachdenken ob die Achse im Stillstand überhaupt bestromt werden muss.


----------

